# Controlled Lottery Hunt results out



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

They're out. And again another year of nothing. You have to go to the "manage your account" link to see your results. 

Anyone else do any good? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

I got lucky for the first time after countless years of trying...Plumbrook gun Nov. 8.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

That's the big one dug worm!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Nothing again. Never been drawn after putting in for it about 10 years.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

I was 0-9. My son 0-7. Ouch.


----------



## pastordon (Jul 21, 2008)

I have put in for the lottery a few other times I believe 2 other for me, my wife, my 2 sons and have not gottern picked. I got frustrated and didn't apply the the last 2 or 3 years. When it was July 31st, a few weeks ago that date clicked in my head and I submitted some entries for me and my sons.( it was stamped 23:59 and 46 seconds! Plenty of time to spare) I was drawn for Plumbrook Gun December 20th. I know nothing about this but I am interested in learning about it and hunting it. Is this over by NASA and Hopkins airport? Unfortunately my sons were not drawn for any.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats Pastor.... It's in Sandusky about a block off of sr250..... Been there twice. Good luck.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

nothing again this year, I have more o-fers than Nick Swisher !!!


----------



## pastordon (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Junebug I'm interested in learning more about it. Don't know what to hunt with. I have a1100 with a red-dot(non-rifled barrel), encore with a leupold scope 2x7 and just purchased a .454 casul barrell for my encore with a Leupold vx-3 2.5 x8 scope. Don't know if I'll need speed of 1100, power of a rifle with quick reloading, or the distance of the muzzleloader and slow reloading. Time for some research!


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I am not certain your .454 would be legal at plumbrook. 

There is an insane number of deer in there. Keep moving and when you hear the military grade pyrotechnics go off get ready, that is the way the hunt organizers move deer around.

Most units are thick. Every deer I have killed I there (4 in two trips) have been less than 50'yards.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

I got drawn for plumbrook too. Seems like a lot of hoops to jump through and regulations. Hopefully it is worth it.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

collegekid said:


> I got drawn for plumbrook too. Seems like a lot of hoops to jump through and regulations. Hopefully it is worth it.


It's not. Give it to me.


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

When you go to Plumbrook, stay off of the top of the 'igloos'. I thought it would make a great vantage point, but instead I had lead flyin' over my head!!!!!! I could hear them zingin' by....

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

It says on the website that you cannot sell, barter, trade etc... the permits. I know in the past people have had schedule conflicts on the day drawn. Is it legal to trade permit for permit? Simply to get a different day?


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

I'd like to trade my Plumbrook for a Mosq or Rav.


----------



## pastordon (Jul 21, 2008)

I know you hunt in pairs, but do you get to bring someone or do they pair you with someone?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

pastordon said:


> I know you hunt in pairs, but do you get to bring someone or do they pair you with someone?


You have to bring a hunting partner. They will not let you hunt your sector by yourself.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Anyone need a partner?

Sent from my VS950 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Talked to the District 2 office this morning and they clarified the "no trade" rule. You can trade permit for permit as long as that is the only transaction and you document it with the form they provide to transfer permits. They dont want you trading goods or money.

If you have been told differently by the DNR about trading permits for permits please let me know. The last thing I want to do is get in trouble. Its just hunting...

That being said, I have plumbrook on 12/13 for Gun. I am a waterfowl hunter and that falls on what will probably be my second split opener. I would be willing to trade for a Date not during waterfowl season or at least not the opener. I may also wait and see if someone will trade for a waterfowl hunt, but that gets tricky with needing to start the background checks and fingerprints etc.. Send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Good info, collegekid, thanks. The main reason I'm looking to trade my nasa is the required background check and finger printing. More $$ out of my pocket. Tired of big brother always watching. Total BS if you ask me. We are just deer hunting, right?


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

pastordon said:


> I have put in for the lottery a few other times I believe 2 other for me, my wife, my 2 sons and have not gottern picked. I got frustrated and didn't apply the the last 2 or 3 years. When it was July 31st, a few weeks ago that date clicked in my head and I submitted some entries for me and my sons.( it was stamped 23:59 and 46 seconds! Plenty of time to spare) I was drawn for Plumbrook Gun December 20th. I know nothing about this but I am interested in learning about it and hunting it. Is this over by NASA and Hopkins airport? Unfortunately my sons were not drawn for any.


I also got drawn for the 20 th and have been there before so I can meet up with you the morning of and introduce myself. If you got any questions when you get your info packet just messege me and maybe I can help. Who knows maybe we will be hunting next to each other.


----------



## POPEYE68 (Mar 6, 2014)

No luck again this year on plum brook or any other deer drawing . I have been putting in for Ravenna and Plumbrook since the early 70's and NEVER been drawn 

Well there is always next year


----------



## POPEYE68 (Mar 6, 2014)

If anyone is in need of a partener on a hunt :Banane19:


----------



## Johnny Bravo (May 6, 2005)

How do you guys know the exact date? First time I've ever entered and I got drawn for plum brook gun, but it just gives a date range of 10/25-11/25. Maybe I get to hunt every day for a month?.............ha ha

JB


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Johnny, what you got was a typo. It will in fact be 10-25. Opening day you lucky bastard.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

I drew November 8 at plumbrook. Hoping the rut is in full swing!! Been there several times but never while the rut is in peak. Hoping it will be better than the other times I've had there.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Still looking to trade my NASA gun hunt.


----------



## WalleyeMike23 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a magee 10/27 that I am not able to use because of work looki g to trade for another hunt.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

At least this year you don't have to go through the hassle of the FBI checks if you've been a resident for over 7 years, so they made that part a little easier...


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Wow!! I was also drawn for pickerel creek October 18th!!
My lucky year!!


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Plumbrook is a good hunt,I've seen some big bucks taken.Went with a friend. Used to put in for the Waterfowl hunts first year Magee Marsh and Pickerel Creek.Second year Mosquito,after seven years of nothing I gave up.I* used think there was a conspiracy with DNR and women/girlfriends that was all I saw being drawn year after year.Ma be just me But!!!!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

I am hunting sector 18 on December 20 if anybody will be there then. It's a big sector but last year when we hunted sector 24 right next to 18 we seen a couple nice bucks go into 18 plus a lot of other deer so hopefully we can get in there and do some good.


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

dugworm said:


> Good info, collegekid, thanks. The main reason I'm looking to trade my nasa is the required background check and finger printing. More $$ out of my pocket. Tired of big brother always watching. Total BS if you ask me. We are just deer hunting, right?


Background check is free if your an Ohio resident for 7 or more years.


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

collegekid said:


> Talked to the District 2 office this morning and they clarified the "no trade" rule. You can trade permit for permit as long as that is the only transaction and you document it with the form they provide to transfer permits. They dont want you trading goods or money.
> 
> If you have been told differently by the DNR about trading permits for permits please let me know. The last thing I want to do is get in trouble. Its just hunting...
> 
> That being said, I have plumbrook on 12/13 for Gun. I am a waterfowl hunter and that falls on what will probably be my second split opener. I would be willing to trade for a Date not during waterfowl season or at least not the opener. I may also wait and see if someone will trade for a waterfowl hunt, but that gets tricky with needing to start the background checks and fingerprints etc.. Send me a PM if you are interested.


I sent you a PM with a trade offer.


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

Got picked for Ravenna have put in for 4 others never got picked


----------

